# Ferrule question



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a 2 piece fly rod which does not appear broken or cracked at the joint but when assembled it bottoms out completely and is too loose to cast. What would be the best material to build up the male end enough for it to be snug?
Thanks for your input!
Ben


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ben K. said:


> I have a 2 piece fly rod which does not appear broken or cracked at the joint but when assembled it bottoms out completely and is too loose to cast. What would be the best material to build up the male end enough for it to be snug?
> Thanks for your input!
> Ben


Use varnish or ureathane if you have some in the garage and apply light coats on the male end, get some 220 grit paper to sand it to true roundness.


----------

